# Glock 21sf or Sig P226 .40 for use in CSM Police Academy start this October



## nwa (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

I will be starting the CSM Police Academy hopefully this October hosted at CSM by the South Bay group. I already have a Glock 21sf .45. In a few weeks, I will have a Sig P226 .40 BTFO (I already paid) which I will send to Sig for E2 Grips, Short Trigger Reset, and Reduced Reach Trigger (already spoke to Sig about it).

I have fired the Sig P226 .9mm and Sig 2022 .9mm but not the Sig P226 in the .40 caliber as no range near me had any.

Anyways, my questions to anyone on this forum are:

(1) What would you recommend for use at the academy only between these two choices (because the two choices are what I will have): Glock 21sf .45 and Sig P226 .40 BTFO (I will get the E2 Grips, Short Trigger Reset, and Reduced Reach Trigger, it will take several weeks). 

(2) Has anyone had experiences firing *both* firearms? Any advice based on the two choices and not any other choice. 

(3) Also, cleaning both the Glock 21sf .45 and the Sig P226 .40 (does anyone have any .pdfs showing how to do this, and what exactly (precisely) to buy cleaning supplies?

(4) Can anyone teach me or offer advice on how to fire both these handguns especially from both the left hand and the right hand? (I'm right handed)

(5) Any other advice you think would be relevant and practical regarding these two firearms/police academy/etc.

Thank you!


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Either is a fine choice. If you will be working for an agency, what do they want you to carry? If that isn't a factor, choose the one that feels best after trying both at the range prior to starting your academy. 

As far as teaching you to shoot, they will do that there, and "learning" anything now (other than safety issues) might just have to be "unlearned" based on how they want you to do it. That is what the academy is for.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you have not yet shot the Sig P226 then order the E2 grips from Top gun supply (cheaper) and put them on yourself, simple to do. Then shoot it a lot and then you can send it to Sig later for the mods if you still want them.....see which pistol the Academy recommends, I personally believe the Sig will be much safer in stressful situations but that is subjective........JJ


----------



## nwa (Aug 2, 2012)

The police academy requires us (students) to be reasonably proficient in shooting with both the dominant hand and the non-dominant hand which means for me both my right hand(dominant hand) and the left hand (non-dominant hand). I've shot the Glock 21SF .45, SP 2022 9mm, and the P226 9mm, and I have yet to find any range within a hundred miles of South San Francisco, California that has a P226 DAK .40 or .9mm. I have not found anyone (person or company within 100 miles) that has both a Glock 21SF and a P226 DAK .40 or .9mm or even just a P226 DAK .40 or .9mm just to take a look at or at most try out at a range. I have not personally cleaned the Glock 21SF, because I've had it professionally cleaned.

The DAK system, Reduced Reach Trigger, and the E2 Grips are not mods in the context of something outside of the manufacturer's purview but manufacturer's options straight from Sig at http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/CmsContent/documents/CUSTOMSHOP_pricelist_03-12.pdf

With the DAK system, there is no decocking involved.

I'm self-sponsored, so I'm paying for it all. This means that I supply my own handgun in addition to buying my own equipment, uniforms, etc.


----------

